# Suche Hilfe bei der Gestaltung unseres Firmenlogos



## TheRealSunmoon (21. September 2004)

Guten Tag auch!

Hat evtl. jemand von euch Lust mir bei der Entwicklung unseres
Firmenlogos zu helfen?

Wir sind eine vor drei Monaten gegründete zwei Mann Firma.
Beschäftigen uns Schwerpunktmäßig mit der VR (Virtuellen Realität), sowie
Ergonomische Studien für die Industrie.

Es ist schon Paradox, wir Arbeiten Täglich mit Max, Maya und PhotoShop, aber
für unser eigenes Siglum oder Logo fehlen uns zur Zeit die Ideen.

Aber vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch den Gedankenblitz der uns fehlt?

Der Firmenname "LO - Products GbR"

Wobei uns vorschwebt, hauptsächlich das "LO" als Bildzeichen darzustellen
und den gesamten Schriftzug "LO - Products" dann darunter zu schreiben.

Ich freue mich über evtl. Hilfe und bedanke mich.
Marc


----------



## Dark_Fighter (21. September 2004)

Spontan würde ich jetzt das o in das L reinmachen, also das es etwas kleiner ist,.


----------



## Pneumatik (23. September 2004)

na dann poste doch mal ein paar motive...

themen wie 

- 3D darstellung, da das ja euer Brot und Wasser zu seien scheint (also fürs LO oder andere Piktogramme oder zeichen)
- Farben ?
- sonstige Zusammenhänge mit dem Unternehmen
- Standort....bekannte Szenen....bekannte Orte...
- Zielpublikum....Kundschaft...
- evt. Form....länglich oder was auch immer...
- Untertitel....z.B. Products...


Vielleicht macht dann einer mal was auch spaß...

ich find sowas spannend...aber nur wenn man sich über die geschilderten Dinge unterhält....

kannst ja mal mailen....vielleicht fällt mir was ein....

ksk_cs@hotmail.com


----------



## Neurodeamon (23. September 2004)

*Nur mal so ...*

... aus langeweile


----------



## TheRealSunmoon (27. September 2004)

Vielen Dank an Euch bis jetzt.

Ich werde mal etwas zusammenschreiben, sprich
Ideen über Farben und so.

Der Standort ist Hamburg
Das LO hötten wir gerne Oben und als Anker dann Products.
Aber oft sieht man ja was man gerne hätte erst wenn man es sieht.

Die  Empfängern sollten durchaus Mittelständische bis Großbetriebe
und Industrie sein.


--> Pneumatik, ich werde Dir Mailen.


Gruß
Marc


----------



## Pneumatik (27. September 2004)

Alles klar...wir quatschen dann nochmal...


----------



## thoru (27. September 2004)

Eine weitere Idee

cu
thoru


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. September 2004)

Tschuldigung wenn ich mich hier einmische aber Ihr solltet an die regeln einer guten Logogestaltung denken:
- Lesbarkeit
- das Logo muß auch in kleinen Größen lesbar sein
- ein Farbiges Logo muß auch in s/w funktionieren
ect. [es gibt nochn paar (hab jetzt keine Lust hier eine Abhandlung zu schreiben  ), es gibt im Netz sicher nochn paar Quellen dazu]

CU

PS: dieser Post war meiner Meinung nach notwendig da ich hier 1-2 Vorschläge gesehen habe die dem ganz bestimmt nicht entsprachen.


----------



## thoru (27. September 2004)

Verdammte Axt aber da muss ich DirtyWorld mal Recht
geben. So schön wie dieser von mir angefertigt 
Pseudo-3D Effekt auf einige wirken mag ist er in 
verkleinerter Form und als sw-Variante absolut nicht
zu gebrauchen.
Trotz der Schelte hänge ich hier noch ein paar Ideen
an    

cu
thoru


----------



## Pneumatik (28. September 2004)

Danke DirtyWorld ich hab mich blos nicht getraut es auszusprechen, denn jedes Produkt hat seine Lebensberechtigung...aber ob es gut ist oder nicht ist ein ganz anderes Thema...

ps. ein paar Zeichen zusammenbasteln ist Logogestaltung ganz sicher nicht ! viele denken es...und so trifft man halt oft grad bei kleineren Unternehmen auf krage Zeichenreihen...für die es sicher auch ok und reichen mag...aber einen grafisch interessierten nicht glücklich macht


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2004)

Was heißt Lo eigentlich?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2004)

Hallo,
also ich hab euch auch mal was gemacht.
Aber das Logo ist nicht umsonst (Ich verdiene mit grafischer Arbeit meinen Lebensunterhalt  ) und auch die urheberrechte liegen bei mir.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2004)

Also da war meine Maus schneller als ich mit dem Abschicken des Beitrages  .


----------



## fluessig (28. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von DirtyWorld _
> *Hallo,
> also ich hab euch auch mal was gemacht.
> Aber das Logo ist nicht umsonst (Ich verdiene mit grafischer Arbeit meinen Lebensunterhalt  ) und auch die urheberrechte liegen bei mir.
> ...



Hmm, wusste gar nicht, dass man als Müllbeseitigungsfachkraft (steht unter deinem Nick) grafische Arbeit verrichtet 

Ich hab mir auch was einfallen lassen:

//Edit: Mist, das mit der Grafik editieren hab ich mal wieder vermasselt. Dämlicher Bug im Board.


----------



## fluessig (28. September 2004)

So hätte ich mir das Logo vorgestellt:


----------



## fluessig (28. September 2004)

Muss ich halt nochmal was posten, hatte bei meiner ersten Grafik leider einen kleinen Fehler eingebaut :-( 

Achja, mein Logo wäre kostenlos, allerdings möchte ich es als Referenz nutzen können.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (28. September 2004)

Natürlich ich beseitige den Müll den andere sogenannte Grafiker anrichten   .
Fals irgendwie Interesse „TheRealSunmoon“ besteht bitte per PN melden.
da hier auch schon länger kein Beitrag mehr vom Ersteller zu sehen ist, sollte „TheRealSunmoon“ sich mal dazu äußern ob den überhaupt noch Bedaft besteht.

Viele Grüße und einen schönen Abend


----------



## TheRealSunmoon (8. Oktober 2004)

Moin,

nach mal Danke wegen der regen Beteiligung.
Einige gute Ideen habe ich durch Euch bekommen.

Leide konnte ich selber an dem von mir erstelltem Posting wenig teilnehmen,
da ich einige Tage im Urlaub war.

@DirtyWorld - Wofür das "LO" steht ist eine längere Geschichte und hat mit ein, zwei
                      Sportzigaretten zu tun. Unter dem Strich für uns, soll es die Verbindung
                      zu "Günstig", oder "Preiswert" sein.  Ja, ja ich weiss hier könnten
                      Potenzielle Kunden auch schnell in die falsche Richtung denken.



@fluessig - Danke, das schaut gut aus.

Und jetzt noch das Ergebniss der Arbeit unseres Kollegen.
Meinungen - Kretik?


----------



## fluessig (8. Oktober 2004)

Euer Vorschlag sieht auch nicht schlecht aus, nur müsste man die S/W Version natürlich noch in entsprechende Graustufen bringen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
hab grad festgestellt das ich mich beim Logo verschrieben habe   .
Bei dem Logo von eurem kollegen würde ich mir nochmal gedanken über die Schrift machen, die Courier ist eine Schrift bei der die Abstände der einzelnen Buchstaben immer die gleichen Abstände haben und dadurch ein schlechtes Schriftbild abgeben, zudm sagt die Schrift in Bezug auf eure Firma nicht sonderlich viel aus.
Bei dem von mir erstellten Logo gibt es Gründe warum ich die Futura ausgewählt habe.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Oktober 2004)

Da muss ich Dirty beipflichten. Die Vermischung von L und O gefällt mir aber gut ...

... obwohl es sehr nahe liegt und deshalb bestimmt schon ein wenig verbreitet ist.


----------



## thoru (8. Oktober 2004)

Mich würde nicht nur die s/w-Version interessieren, sondern auch wieviel von dem oberen Teil des
Logos übrigbleibt wenn man es verkleinert. So wie DirtyWorld es angeregt hat sollte es in kleinen 
Größen auch noch gut lesbar sein, welches sich wohl nicht nur auf den Schriftzug beschränkt.
Denke ich zumindest!

cu
thoru


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Oktober 2004)

Ich denke, die kleinste Verwendung findet ein Logo meist auf einer Visitenkarte - und da macht das
besagte Logo doch eine gute Figur. Vielleicht sollte die Neigung ein wenig kleiner sein und auch
der Schatten verliert seinen Effekt, gut zu erkennen ist es aber trotzdem.


----------



## fluessig (8. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich an die kleinste Anwendung eines Logos denke, dann ist das ein Icon in der Schnellstartleiste.

Es ist natürlich eine Frage des Unternehmensfeldes, ob man an so eine Anwendung denken sollte. In diesem Fall halte ich es durchaus für möglich (Präsentations CD mit Logo, favicon, usw)


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (9. Oktober 2004)

Für ein Icon würde man eigentlich auchschon in Bezug auf Größenverhältmin (32x32px) nur das Grafische Logo und nicht den Schriftzug verwenden.


----------

